# STILL BLEEDING



## NB (Aug 4, 2005)

Please help I am on day 9 today finished clomid on day 6 (Thursday) & I am still bleeding. I have had a normal period but was extremely heavy on Thursday & Friday. I normally have bleeding for 6 at the most 7 days so I am slightly confused. Is this due to the clomid?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi nb

this could well be due to the clomid as i get really heavy and long periods when im on it. Hope it eases for you 

suzie xx


----------



## alicatty (Apr 14, 2005)

hi nb,

i had awfully heavy and long periods on Clomid - sometimes so bad I couldn't go to work.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I think the   pill scan really affect you where AF is concerned, and it can change from month to month as well. I'm sure it nothing to worry about. How many cycles of Clomid ahve you done? 

xxx


----------



## kim33 (Jul 13, 2005)

Ive just finished my first course of 50mg clomid and to be honest i thought af was never going to finish.I kept stopping in the evening but she showed again the next morning!!!

xx


----------



## NB (Aug 4, 2005)

Just finished 3rd course of 50mg clomid.


----------

